
The AP Is Using Twitter To Send People To Facebook. Wait. What? - Concours
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/20/the-ap-twitter-facebook/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
andreyf
They probably just have one publishing to the other automatically. Where tweet
links are hosted is hardly something that most big companies care about.

~~~
andrewljohnson
That's exactly what's happening. When you create a Facebook page, it gives you
the option to hook it up to Twitter.

The only interesting part of this story is what uninformed jackasses tech
journalists can be. I mean come on... a tiny bit of investigation and this
"story" never happens.

